# Tomorrows cook



## wittdog (May 18, 2006)

Well just got back from BJ’s and I scored a 6 lb brisket flat, and 2 bone in Boston butts. I plan on putting the WSM to the test tomorrow. I am marina ding the brisket in the Dallas Dandy recipe from Smoke and Spice, I did not add the evil liquid smoke but did add a can of Guinness instead of the lone star beer. I injected the butts with a mix of apple juice, cider vinegar, worch and fresh lemon juice. One of the butts I slathered in Mustard and rubbed the other I just rubbed.  I’m interested to see if there is and how much of a difference the mustard makes. I’m planning on using sand in the pan and cooking with some Kingsford and chucks of hickory and cherry. I plan on the brisket being of the bottom grate and the butts on the top. I haven’t decided if I’m going to fire up the WSM in the morning or fire it up before I go into work and let my wife check on it during the night. 
	If anyone has any suggestions I would be open to them seeing how this is my first significant cook on my WSM.  I also scored some stainless steal grill baskets for like $6 my wife made me get 3. They looked to good to pass up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2006)

You go dog, sounds like a good cook to me.  About the wife and the "while I am at work" thing, are you sure you want to do that? :!: 
Good luck and post pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well just got back from BJ’s and I scored a 6 lb brisket flat, and 2 bone in Boston butts. I plan on putting the WSM to the test tomorrow. I am marina ding the brisket in the Dallas Dandy recipe from Smoke and Spice, I did not add the evil liquid smoke but did add a can of Guinness instead of the lone star beer. I injected the butts with a mix of apple juice, cider vinegar, worch and fresh lemon juice. One of the butts I slathered in Mustard and rubbed the other I just rubbed.  I’m interested to see if there is and how much of a difference the mustard makes. I’m planning on using sand in the pan and cooking with some Kingsford and chucks of hickory and cherry. I plan on the brisket being of the bottom grate and the butts on the top. I haven’t decided if I’m going to fire up the WSM in the morning or fire it up before I go into work and let my wife check on it during the night.
> If anyone has any suggestions I would be open to them seeing how this is my first significant cook on my WSM.  I also scored some stainless steal grill baskets for like $6 my wife made me get 3. They looked to good to pass up.



I wouldn't be so confident with the WSM yet to leave it and let "my" wife at least watch it!  LOL  If you wake up or get home early enough I'd start it then, figure you're going to need at least 12 hours probably more for the butts.  Other than that, it sounds like you've got a perfect long cook ready to go!


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm jealous you're cooking all that meat and not me.  maybe i'll thaw the brisket i have in the freezer and cook it sunday.
> 
> have fun and keep an eye on buford.  he may not like the wsm getting all the attention.


Brian it's time to thaw that brisket. I will be feeding Buford soon enough. My wife has wanted brisket so I needed to justify the WSM purchase. Beside's my WSM doesn't have that smokey smell yet. 
    If I use sand do I have to worry about the sand getting hot and overcooking the brisket on the bottom grate?  I usually cook my brisket with the fat cap up, should I do it down this time or sick with the water in the pan?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well just got back from BJ’s and I scored a 6 lb brisket flat, and 2 bone in Boston butts. I plan on putting the WSM to the test tomorrow. I am marina ding the brisket in the Dallas Dandy recipe from Smoke and Spice, I did not add the evil liquid smoke but did add a can of Guinness instead of the lone star beer. I injected the butts with a mix of apple juice, cider vinegar, worch and fresh lemon juice. One of the butts I slathered in Mustard and rubbed the other I just rubbed.  I’m interested to see if there is and how much of a difference the mustard makes. I’m planning on using sand in the pan and cooking with some Kingsford and chucks of hickory and cherry. I plan on the brisket being of the bottom grate and the butts on the top. I haven’t decided if I’m going to fire up the WSM in the morning or fire it up before I go into work and let my wife check on it during the night.
> If anyone has any suggestions I would be open to them seeing how this is my first significant cook on my WSM.  I also scored some stainless steal grill baskets for like $6 my wife made me get 3. They looked to good to pass up.



Wittdog, The only suggestion that I have is to send me an invite! You can't possible eat all that food!


----------



## wittdog (May 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nick if you left now...............


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

After some frantic activity I managed to get the butts and brisket on the WSM. I decided to use water in the pan. I just got the WSM temp regulated my top grate is a 230*. The brisket is on the bottom grate with the fat cap down which is a first for me, the butts are on the top grate with the fat cap up.  Here are some pics of the cook in progress.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Looks like a good start, Dave.  Did you pick that Iron City beer up in Pitt last weekend?  Haven't had any of that since I was visiting the Beaver Valley Nuke Power Plant back in the early 80's.. That stuff ain't bad!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2006)

Looking good so far.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

Looking good brother!!  You have a day of lazy cooking ahead of you!!!  Pack the cooler and the lawn chair and kick back and relax, the hard parts done!!


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks like a good start, Dave.  Did you pick that Iron City beer up in Pitt last weekend?  Haven't had any of that since I was visiting the Beaver Valley Nuke Power Plant back in the early 80's.. That stuff ain't bad!!



Bill I thought you had a better palate than that.    How long is it going to be before I have to refill the water pan? 
 I’m also doing some chicken thighs for lunch for me and the boys. I'm going to indirect grill them =P~  I sure am hungry.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I do now but back then, I'd drink almost anything.  Hell, I even liked Genessee beer back then!


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I do now but back then, I'd drink almost anything.  Hell, I even liked Genessee beer back then!  [/quote:96zn7czm]
When I was in college I got home sick and bought a case of Genny Cream Pounders.  I think I could have bought a case of Labatts for the price I paid for it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I do now but back then, I'd drink almost anything.  Hell, I even liked Genessee beer back then!  [/quote:3as43ou4]

Genesse Cream Ale is good stuff!!

Dave if you're using the Weber water pan, it will be several hours (3-4).  Make sure you add the hottest water you can in order to prevent heat sinks and prolonged cooking times.  If you plan on using water over sand get a Brinkmann charcoal pan and use that as the water pan.  It holds twice as much water and most of the time does not need to be refilled during a cook.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

On the water pan question, I'm not sure ~ I haven't used water or sand for years now and can't remember.  I do know, you don't want to let it boil dry or you'll have a major temp spike.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3oy7gxou]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I do now but back then, I'd drink almost anything.  Hell, I even liked Genessee beer back then!  [/quote:3oy7gxou]

Genesse Cream Ale is good stuff!!

Dave if you're using the Weber water pan, it will be several hours (3-4).  Make sure you add the hottest water you can in order to prevent heat sinks and prolonged cooking times.  If you plan on using water over sand get a Brinkmann charcoal pan and use that as the water pan.  It holds twice as much water and most of the time does not need to be refilled during a cook.[/quote:3oy7gxou]

I tossed my old Brinkman pan about 3 *%$# months ago. I might try sand on the next cook. My temp is holding pretty steady at 235*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> On the water pan question, I'm not sure ~ I haven't used water or sand for years now and can't remember.  I do know, you don't want to let it boil dry or you'll have a major temp spike.



Bill is correct and you can also have a grease fire!!  If you notice the water has run dry and you hear sizzling, DO NOT open the lid until you add water or the grease in the pan will flame up.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

When I was using water in my pan, I can't remember filling it more than once during a cook. But like Bill and Larry said, don't let it dry up. Also be careful when you add water through the acess door, not spilling any water on the fire.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3p4q6nih]On the water pan question, I'm not sure ~ I haven't used water or sand for years now and can't remember.  I do know, you don't want to let it boil dry or you'll have a major temp spike.



Bill is correct and you can also have a grease fire!!  If you notice the water has run dry and you hear sizzling, DO NOT open the lid until you add water or the grease in the pan will flame up.[/quote:3p4q6nih]
Another problem here is, if you add water to that super hot dry water pan, it will boil up fast and I've read where some have had what appeared to be an explosion.  Be super careful if you ever run it dry.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

I'm used to explosions. 8-[ I'll be carefull not to let the water pan get low. I'm going to cook the chicken now. If I had fired up Buford I would have had room for it. #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm used to explosions. 8-[ I'll be carefull not to let the water pan get low. I'm going to cook the chicken now. If I had fired up Buford I would have had room for it. #-o



wittdog, be creative when you load the WSM. It can hold a lot of food. I've done 6 shoulders a couple of times in 1 shot on it.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Nick I'll have to keep that in mind.  I just added water to the WSM, I'm about 3 hrs into the cook. The Butt is holding at 130* and the Brisket is sitting at 160*. Now it's just time to wait. The chicken is almost done for lunch.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

I have a bad feeling that I used to much in way of wood chucks. I added  about 6 chucks buried in the charcoal. I’m not seeing that nice colored smoke that I’m accustomed to. It’s a little on the white side for my preference.  #-o I’ll keep you informed…………………………..How much wood do you guys typically use and when do you add it? My air temp is still 230 and the meat temps are Brisket 160* and Butts 145*.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 19, 2006)

Depending on the wood, I usually put in 5 fist sized chuncks...I bury mine all over so I get a consistent supply of smoke for most of the cook.  You'll be fine, Wittdog!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

I use 5-6 good sized hickory chunks for butts, briskets, ribs and about 3-4 for chicken and turkeys.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Depending on the wood, I usually put in 5 fist sized chuncks...I bury mine all over so I get a consistent supply of smoke for most of the cook.  You'll be fine, Wittdog!


All right I hope so. I am used to  a  little more control with Buford as far as the smoke goes. The WSM is on autopilot. Thanks for the reassurance guys.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

The temp is holding steady at 230*, the butt temp is 154* and brisket is 162*. It's starting to smell good.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Somebody's gonna be up late tonight...  :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Somebody's gonna be up late tonight...  :!:


Someone has to work tonight. The little fan is going to take over for the big fan.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks like a good start, Dave.  Did you pick that Iron City beer up in Pitt last weekend?  Haven't had any of that since I was visiting the Beaver Valley Nuke Power Plant back in the early 80's.. That stuff ain't bad!!


AHHHHHHHHH..that brings back good memories of the last time I visited the Beaver Valley...yer right...it wasn't bad! :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Well for some reason my temp took a nose dive. I tapped the legs in the hope that is was ash build up. It seems to have done the trick. I love it when my meat temps start to go backwards.  Does this happen to anyone else? My Brisket temp went from 164*-156*.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I've seen the meat temp drop a couple degrees while in the"zone" on occasion but never that far.  Probe might be in a fat pocket so repositioning the probe might help.  If you go in, PICS!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

I'm thinking like Bill, that your sitting in a chunk of fat with the probe.


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I've seen the meat temp drop a couple degrees while in the"zone" on occasion but never that far.  Probe might be in a fat pocket so repositioning the probe might help.  If you go in, PICS!!


I think it was becuase of the temp drop in the WSM. No pics till tomarrow, and that's if she takes them..


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-X  :-X  :-X


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm thinking like Bill, that your sitting in a chunk of fat with the probe.


I am a sitting chunk of fat. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I've seen the meat temp drop a couple degrees while in the"zone" on occasion but never that far.  Probe might be in a fat pocket so repositioning the probe might help.  If you go in, PICS!!




  Ditto


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

I checked my notes from this cook. I was misquoted, the temp drop was only a few degrees not what I had posted. I transposed the numbers from the butts to the brisket. I did manage to snap a quick pic. The butt on the top of the screen was slathered with mustard and was cooking fat cap down the one on the bottom was just rubbed and is cooking fat cap up. The brisket is on the bottom rack.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I'm gettin' HONGRY!!  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

Oh they look good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Damn you!!  :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

>



????


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ofhuqtm]



????[/quote:1ofhuqtm]

I accidently posted my pic's here.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2yf6ksen][quote="Larry Wolfe":2yf6ksen]



????[/quote:2yf6ksen]

I accidently posted my pic's here.[/quote:2yf6ksen]
And I accidently replied before he could fix it.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2006)

Whew, thought I was in a time warp or something! :bored:


----------



## Puff1 (May 19, 2006)

And......come on Dog, the finished pics =P~  =P~  8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 19, 2006)

Here are the brisket pics you’ll have to wait for the butt pics .


----------



## Puff1 (May 19, 2006)

All I can say is .......damn that looks good =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Whoo doggy ~ That there looks gooood!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2006)

Great job Dave!!  Nice smoke ring!


----------



## wittdog (May 20, 2006)

Well no pics of pork butts.  :-X My wife, â€œ I didnâ€™t know you wanted pics they were all split and falling apart.â€


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2006)

Thats okay dogg, with pics like that of the brisket, we will let you ride this time! Nice cook.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thats okay dogg, *with pics like that of the brisket, we will let you ride this time!* Nice cook.


Agreed!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 20, 2006)

Wittdog,
how long was your brisket on the smoker??? Did you smoke both butts AND the brisket on 1 WSM????
Thanks!


----------



## wittdog (May 20, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Wittdog,
> how long was your brisket on the smoker??? Did you smoke both butts AND the brisket on 1 WSM????
> Thanks!


I did the brisket on the bottom grate fat cap down, and the two buts on the top grate with the fat caps up. I kind of speed up the process some because of needing diner at work. The brisket went on at 8:30 am and I foiled it at 5pm when the temp was ~160*. The temp of the brisket was 185* when it was pulled from the smoker and it rested for about 3hrs.  The brisket was 6.5 lbs, and both butts were around 14lbs together.
I did the brisket on the bottom grate fat cap down, and the two buts on the top grate with the fat caps up. I kind of speed up the process some because of needing diner at work. The brisket went on at 8:30 am and I foiled it at 5pm when the temp was ~160*. The temp of the brisket was 185* when it was pulled from the smoker and it rested for about 3hrs.  The brisket was 6.5 lbs, and both butts were around 14lbs together. The WSM top grate temp was around 230 for most of the cook.


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2006)

Very nice smoke ring. =D>


----------

